# Why do fluorescent lights claim thousands of hours of life but die much quicker?



## fire-stick (Dec 8, 2005)

My friend is always complaining how fast his bulbs die in his home office. I think the bulbs are like 4 or 5 foot long. He says he is constantly having to replace the bulbs. 

I think he is using el cheapo lamps and el cheapo fixtures. I don't know what he paid for the lamps but he said the fixtures were 8 bucks each.

--?---
Would upgrading to better quality fixtures and lamps give him better lamp life?

--?--
Would power spikes and power power sags kill his lamps quicker? The town we live in is notorious for having bad electric. He has uninterruptible power supplies and they are constantly beeping due to uneven voltage.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd say the fixtures could probably impact the life a lot. A bad starter or ballast will cause lots of stress to the electrodes and cause the lamp to darken on the ends then no longer strike and light.. Not postive but from what I've seen I belive that to be the case. Someone with real knowledge will probably chime in. The dirty power too probably isn't helping either.


----------



## Unicorn (Dec 9, 2005)

He doesn't keep turning the lights on and off every time he goes in and out of his office does he? That will kill them pretty quickly too. The startup is rough on them.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm betting that his fixture is equipped with an older magnetic ballast. If the lights flicker and blink when they're first turned on, that's a magnetic ballast. The flickering is hard on the cathodes in the bulbs.

Replace the ballast with an all-electronic one. This should significantly improve the bulb life, and because they run the lamps at a higher frequency than 60hz, he'll get a side benefit of "cleaner" light with no strobing effects. Better yet, trot down to Wally World and buy their $15.00 fixture with an electronic ballast built-in. I have one and I like it, and I'm still on the original set of bulbs after a good while with no visible signs of degradation in the lamps.


----------



## parnass (Dec 10, 2005)

I installed 12 double fluorescent shop light fixtures in the basement over a dozen years ago. I used the least expensive 40 watt Philips bulbs and bought them in bulk. They burned out often.

Then, I switched to using a *better grade of bulbs*, the Philips Alto Cool White Plus. The Altos last many times longer.


----------

